# Is a calorie just a calorie?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Before finally getting into a discussion of the different dietary approaches out there, I want to adress one of the bigger points of contention in the dieting literature: is a calorie a calorie? Simply put, the debate comes down to this: all that matters is caloric balance (calories in versus calories out) or do the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

